# Hyatt MF Cost Per Point



## bengates2860 (May 12, 2016)

I am considering a Hyatt resale.  One question I have is what is a good value when just considering the MF's for annual points received.  .75 per point, $1 per point?

Also does Hyatt allow you to carryover your points to the following year or are you required to use in that year or lose it?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## peas (May 13, 2016)

As for MF, generally Pinon Point/Sedona and Wild Oak/San Antonio are the lowest.  For reference, last year's MF for a Wild Oak 2 bdrm was $1207.32.  All MFs for 2 bdrms, regardless of season category, will be the same.  So the best 2 bdrom MF/pt will be a 2200 point diamond contract at $.55/pt ($1,207.32/2200 pts).

Hyatt points will not carry over, but the life of the points goes beyond one year to give you 6 more months.  However, the points in this 6 month point life extension have restrictions (if interested, it's called LCUP).  After 18 months, you lose the points.

Just in case you may not know, I'll refer you to Kal's wonderful website about the Hyatt system:
http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Kal (May 13, 2016)

Beach House is among the lowest at $1,234 (including property tax) payable 12/2015.


----------



## bengates2860 (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the great info.  I will check out Kal's site.


----------



## bengates2860 (May 18, 2016)

I understand you can use the points up to 18 months.  So, although you can't carryover.  Between month 13 and 18 month  you will get your annual points at 12 months plus if you didn't use your previous points you still can use them for 6 more months.  Doesn't that mean that if I had a 1300 point contract that if I didn't use my points for the previous year,  that I would have 2600 to use during month 13 to month 18.  I would lose 1300 after month 18 (due to those points being from the previous years allotment)? 

Am I getting this right?


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2016)

There are two categories of points usage: CUP and LCUP. Any LCUP points are extremely limited to reservations only at HRC resorts which are made not longer than 60 days in advance.

For points after 12 months you would have 1300 points moving into LCUP and 1300 new points (in CUP). You could use the combined 2600 points but the reservation would be entirely subject to LCUP rules. That means only at HRC resorts and occupancy within 60 days.

The resort availability in that short 60 day timeframe is extremely limited and in essence is not interesting to any other HRC members, i.e. leftovers.

Taken together, IMHO it's not a good idea to plan on the points combination approach.


----------



## peas (May 18, 2016)

Yes, as long as you're only talking about reservations within the next 60 days.  

In your example, because LCUP points are involved, you are limited to the restrictions of your LCUP points if trying to use over 1300 points.  Remember that what you see in the 60 day time frame may be what is left over.  If you're wanting prime times or certain more popular resorts, this strategy may not work very well and lead to disappointment.  However, if you know what you want is regularly available within the 60 day period, then this may work for you.

If you want to search beyond the 60 day time frame, then you're looking with 1300 points only.


----------

